

What, exactly, is a lead investor? - speek
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/11/what-exactly-is-a-lead-investor.html

======
pg
Not all startups want a VC in the office with them acting as a "virtual CEO."
In fact I suspect increasingly few do.

~~~
fredwilson
I totally agree Paul. But that isnt what most good VCs do. They help when
needed and get out of the way when they are not

~~~
jpdoctor
> and get out of the way when they are not

Really? How would you discern that failure mode from all of the other possible
startup failure modes?

~~~
fredwilson
i'm not entirely sure what you are asking. can you elaborate a bit more
please? thanks. fred

------
samirageb
Very interesting post. If a VC stepping in to save the ship is what's needed,
I'd be all for it. I wonder how many Fred Wilsons there are out there
though...

